# Who is Donald Trump



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"This guy thinks he's CEO of America and it's a family-owned company. He doesn't have to answer to anybody."

Trump runs his White House and the broader government much in the same way he ran his company. He has surrounded himself with a small inner circle filled with a combination of family members and people willing to tell him he is always right. He demands total loyalty from those who work for him and, as is the case with the traditionally independent Justice Department, fumes when they refuse to follow his orders to a "T." He purposely and publicly contradicts people within his own administration as a way to assert his dominance and keep them on their toes.

The quote above is dead on.....This is not someone this country needs to have as president. Hopefully we only have 1 1/2 years of this guy left to put up with. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken I think the quote is only a continuance of the liberal temper tantrum. It's time for the democrats to stop crying and kicking, get up off the floor, and work for the American people. Like Trump is doing.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman.....that quote is dead on in describing Trump. He does and says only what benefits him. And woe that anyone disagrees. Evidence in the number of his appointees that disagree. They will get fired. Just like any of his companies. 12 of his cabinet members have been fired. People really have to consider if they want to work for him. :eyeroll:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

To bad he cant fire a few republican congressmen..........


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken and Plainsman...

I think that quote is accurate to a certain extent.

1. He is running this country like a business. Trying to keep it safe, create jobs/income, make money or good deals (trade deals), cut expenses (which he is failing on), etc.

2. He is firing people who are not doing their jobs or if he thinks they are not doing there jobs.

3. He is surrounded by yes men.... So was Obama. Remember he couldn't do any wrong in anyones eyes. Most elected officials are surrounded by yes men. The only difference is Trump is hiring and firing more than normal. But some of the people he fired were left overs from the previous administration.

Now I also agree with Plainsman that this quote is meant to down grade the president and is a hissy fit that is still going on because that it seems what our political spectrum has become. Instead of working together or trying to get things done or a compromise.... just complain, throw tantrums, so you can enrich your coffers for a presidential run. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> 3. He is surrounded by yes men.... So was Obama.


 Yup like every other president.



> Trump runs his White House and the broader government much in the same way he ran his company.


 I think that's one of the things people like about him. Perhaps that's why we have record low unemployment.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Though I'm disappointed he has not pressed congress more to cut the budget and spending.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the reason he has not cut spending is because Obama let our military get into such disarray that we would have been near defenseless against a cooperating Russia and China. We are much stronger today, and I can't blame Trump for the military/defense spending.

He certainly could cut welfare. We could have significant cuts if we only allowed benefits to citizens.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Republican candidates quotes about Trump.....all dead on. What a mess this guy has made of the presidency. uke: uke:

Jeb Bush....."You are a chaos candidate, you will be a chaos president."

Ted Cruz....."You are a pathological liar."

Marco Rubio....."You are a con man."


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

You need to take those quotes with a grain of salt. Those were all people running against him. :beer:

Just look how some of the Dem canidates are going after each other and Obama and his legacy. oke:

That is what is sad with our political spectrum on all sides right now. They would rather make it a tabloid or circus than actually debate policy, topics, etc. It is more like a reality TV show.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That's fine Chuck......but after 2 1/2 years.....they are all true. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The liberals painted Regan as the Devil, then he took the next election in a landslide. Now we have a bunch of poor losers, a bunch of wannabes, and a bunch socialists who have to put off utopia for a few more years, and a bunch of perverts who will have to put off sex with children a few more years. Trump is spoiling their dreams.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Trump brags that "he is the least racist person you will ever know".

Last week five teenagers were killed here in a fiery crash when *the least drunk person* in the group was nominated to do the driving...


----------

